# Grover Tuner Disassembly



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone know how to take these Grovers apart?

Button/washers are off. Read somewhere to wiggle out the shaft that the button screws to, but not sure which direction... not working in either and don't want to apply too much force.

Also read some people have them apart, and some say the dome back has a special washer so if you pop it off, it'll probably ruin it or at least will need a new washer.

Anyone ever have these apart? any advice?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Google ; grover tuner disassembly






Another Grover Rotomatic exploded:


I'll admit I have too much time on my hands, but I thought this info might be of interest to some here anyhow so I'm posting it. I love Grover tuners. I love the way they look, I love the way they feel, & I love the way they work. So when I bought my '96 Std. the first thing I did was install...



www.lespaulforum.com


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Curiosity or are you planning an overhaul? I have a used set myself. Some have minor play in them, probably a result of the gear mesh tolerance. They are heavy duty type IMO...fair bit of mass to them. I have not disassembled any yet but I will be interested in your discoveries such as the extent of lubrication and ability to improve the gear mesh.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Latole said:


> Google ; grover tuner disassembly


Always someone who replies with "Google it"

I saw that thread, and it shows an exploded view but now how to disassemble. The rest is about basically the different versions of tuners they made over the years.

@Paul Running I was hoping to. They work quite well, but look a total mess so taking them apart to clean/polish best I can. Usually I'm dealing with open back tuners on old Teisco type guitars, which are easier for sure. I take them apart, toss them in the sonic cleaner and use the dremel to polish every nook-n-cranny. I like being thorough (thanks OCD). Figured these were 30yrs old, just pop the back off, take apart, clean and use superlube grease inside. 

Problem as I mentioned is I've seen some mentions (because I Googled "grover tuner disassembly") that you pop the back off and continue to dismantle, and some that say you work the threaded shaft out first.... another saying once the back is off it may not go back on... so... not sure if should even try or leave as-is because currently working.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

THRobinson said:


> Always someone who replies with "Google it"
> 
> . They work quite well, but look a total mess so taking them apart to clean/polish best I can.


Tuners work ! : just clean outside, IMO the are not intended to be opened.

Wait fews more days or weeks, some tuner experts may see your post.

I have alway good answers with Google. For 1,000 questions, I ask one time on forums

How to ;


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

You probably have to rotate the button shaft clockwise to get it out. But I'd personally stop there - get some good grease inside, and reassemble. Clean the outside, and especially keep grease or oil off the string post.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Just take them off the guitar and shine them up. No sense fixing what ain't broke.


----------

